# Fórum Português/ Espanhol?



## Vanda

Amigos foreros!

O que vocês acham de um fórum Português /Espanhol? Acham que dá "ibope"? Gostaria de ouvir a opinião de todos interessados (ou não) !!!!

Cual es la opinión de nuestros foreros sobre abrir un foro específico Portugués/Español? Creen que  habría suficiente frecuencia? Me gustaría oír de todos los interesados y no interesados también.
Saludos,

Vanda y Lems


----------



## panjabigator

At this moment, I honestly do not know how popular it would be.  But I am very much interested in it, and I think that if we had a forum for it, interest would build.  People would be like, "oh mira, ya tenemos un foro especicamente para portuguese y espanol..." and then they would check it out!  But Im a tad concerned honestly...I live in the eastern time zone, and you post at 11:36AM....it is now 2:12PM and still not one reply!  

I bought my "teach yourself Brazillian Portuguese" and hopefully I will be ready to tackle it soon!


----------



## Daniell

tá legal, uma bom ideia!


----------



## Tomby

Prezados Vanda e Lems! 
Acho que é uma excelente ideia.  Além do inglês, percebo que há grande intercâmbio de conceitos entre o português e o espanhol e vice-versa, coisa normal porque são os idiomas maioritários na Península Ibérica e na América do Sul. 
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## araceli

Olá:

Ótimo, Vanda e Lems!

Até mais.


----------



## moura

OLá Vanda e Lems, 

Julgo que a criação de um fórum Português/Espanhol não irá substituir este actual só de português. Se assim for, acho uma óptima ideia.


----------



## Porteño

A great idea especially for those of us here in Mercosur


----------



## mgl

Concordo plenamente!! Espero que essa ideia vá em frente


----------



## jazyk

Não vejo necessidade.  Este espaço parece-me suficiente. Não há tantas pessoas assim que nos procuram.  Quem sabe no futuro.


----------



## Brasileño

Tô dentro!!


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Não entendi direito: este fórum seria substituído por um chamado "Português - Español" ou seria adicionado outro fórum? 
Se for apenas uma troca de nome, acho que seria adotar a realidade já existente no título, mas não acho que deva desdobrar-se em dois.

No entendí bien: ¿la idea es sustituir este foro por otro que se llame "Português - Español"? ¿O se va a agregar otro foro además de éste?
Si es solo un cambio de nombre estoy de acuerdo, ya que significaría adoptar la realidad ya existente en el título, pero no creo que se deba dividir el foro en dos.

(Correcciones bienvenidas - fique à vontade de me corrigir)

Lucia


----------



## moura

Por favor não substituam o forum Português por um Fórum Português/Espanhol.
Já é tão difícil por vezes a afirmação do Português individualmente e se este forum deixar de existir, acho que isso em nada contribui para inverter a situação. 
Ainda agora vim de um site de uma multinacional que tinha traduções em vários línguas menos... em português.

Mas continua a dizer que é uma óptima ideia um fórum Português/Espanhol.


----------



## Leandro

Acho válida a idéia de um fórum português-español, pois ultimamente a maioria das dúvidas postadas aqui foram de pessoas que tem o espanhol como língua nativa e, cada vez mais esse número aumenta.


----------



## Vanda

De jeito nenhum! Eu seria a primeira a bater a pé se quisessem tirar-nos o fórum português.  Seria acrescentar um sub-fórum para que as entradas fossem adicionadas aos dicionários. Na verdade, o objetivo do administrador é sempre ligar os fóruns aos dicionários. Como já temos os dicionários pt/es, seria o caminho tomado pelos outros fóruns de outras línguas aqui já existentes.


----------



## jess oh seven

São as duas línguas que estudo eu, por tanto gostaría dum fórum para ambas... falo uma muito melhor que a outra... tenho de practicar-as ao mesmo tempo


----------



## moura

"De jeito nenhum! Eu seria a primeira a bater a pé...."

Seríamos duas, Vanda


----------



## luis masci

Me parece muy bien si se adiciona un forum portugués/español. Ya se hizo hace poco uno de Italiano/español (mi mujer súper contenta ya que ella no habla inglés). Si la cantidad de participantes no justifica un foro aparte puede funcionar como adicional al ya existente tal como Vanda sugirió.

P.D. Si alguien tiene dificultades para entender este mensaje, es señal que un foro portugés/español es necesario


----------



## rericri

a idéia não me convence. creio que as informações seriam muito fragmentadas  .


----------



## Maria_Luiza Araujo

Acho uma excelente idéia!!!  

Até porque conheci este fórum quando aqui vim tirar dúvidas de espanhol , perguntando em português, o que não poderia fazer no fórum Espanhol. 

Abraços, 
Maria_Luiza


----------



## Fabiana Martins

Sim! Por favor! Sempre me perguntei por que ainda não havia sido criado!


----------



## Ediroa

Para mí sería de gran ayuda porque estoy haciendo traducciones muy técnicas, y todo hay que decirlo, los diccionarios no son muy buenos. Apoyo la moción


----------



## Delia MAG

Es una excelente idea !! Cada vez somos más los que hablamos español  y necesitamos del fórum Português/Español. 

Acho uma excelente ideia !!


----------



## Honeypum

Gosto muito da idea!
E necessario um foro portugues - espanhol.....


----------



## ILT

Vandinha y Lems:

Si abren el foro Portugués/Español, prometo sacar mis libros de portugués y atiborrarlos de preguntas con todo lo que ya se me olvidó    Y viéndolo desde el punto de vista práctico, permitiría tener un poco más de orden. ¡Excelente idéia! 

Beijinhos


----------



## panjabigator

Cuando sabremos si un nuevo foro para estos idiomas va a abrir?


----------



## Vanda

Open WR's main page. Look above Pt forum. So, there you are!


----------



## nycphotography

I think it is excellent to separate out the spanish/portuguese questions because they made it increasingly difficult to follow the forum in PT and english.

I was frustrated by having to puzzle out not one, but two foreign languages to follow the disucssions.

Count me as a "YAY" vote.


----------



## Vanda

ahem, as long as you appear in the Pt forum... Kidding!


----------



## 123o4

Vanda said:
			
		

> De jeito nenhum! Eu seria a primeira a bater a pé se quisessem tirar-nos o fórum português.  Seria acrescentar um sub-fórum para que as entradas fossem adicionadas aos dicionários. Na verdade, o objetivo do administrador é sempre ligar os fóruns aos dicionários. Como já temos os dicionários pt/es, seria o caminho tomado pelos outros fóruns de outras línguas aqui já existentes.


 
Caros Vanda e Lems, entendo que vocês tenham razões técnicas para essa iniciativa. No entanto, acho que haverá um esvaziamento do fórum português, por razões práticas. Muita gente que já tem algum conhecimento do espanhol (por ser mais falado) irá tomar o caminho mais fácil, ou seja, " pra que tentar me expressar em português se eu posso fazê-lo em espanhol? " ! A não ser aqueles que apreciem realmente a beleza que é a língua portuguesa! Sem querer fazer piada, é só ver como o inglês engoliu o francês na diplomacia!
Até breve
123o4


----------



## Vanda

123o4

É objetivo do administrador do fórum que todos os dicionários sejam ligados aos fóruns. O último - uns dos últimos dicionários a serem acrescentados ao fórum foi o de pt/es/pt e era o único que ainda não tinha um fórum separado. Normalmente o fórum é aberto ao mesmo tempo que os dicionários, o que não aconteceu com o pt/espanhol, essa foi a razão para a abertura do novo fórum. 
Agora "sou obrigada" a tirar meu espanhol do armário (hehehe), o que eu já deveria ter feito há muito tempo.  
Veja isso apenas como um desdrobamento; apenas um novo título. Afinal não vai mudar o que já estava sendo feito. 
Interessante o comentário que nosso amigo Nycph fez ontem, que eu nunca havia parado para pensar: que para alguém de outra língua, inglês no caso dele, ficava um pouco confuso quando tinha que ler respostas dadas em duas línguas diferentes. (Leia o comentário dele, mais acima)


----------



## moura

Vanda, 

E para quando um dicionário Inglês/Português. Está num horizonte próximo?
Seria de enorme utilidade.


----------



## Vanda

Sim Moura, isso já está "na cabeça" do administrador. Já se disse alguma coisa, mas por enquanto não há nada de concreto.


----------



## Tomby

123o4 said:
			
		

> ...No entanto, acho que haverá um esvaziamento do fórum português, por razões práticas. Muita gente que já tem algum conhecimento do espanhol (por ser mais falado) irá tomar o caminho mais fácil...


Esteja tranquilo que isso não vai a acontecer, simplesmente servirá para colocar noutro lugar as questões entre o português e o espanhol que são muitas, e deixar o fórum português para perguntas, respostas e questões exclusivamente portuguesas. Todos nós beneficiaremos. Eu penso dessa maneira e espero que tudo vá bem.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Maria Maya

Eu gostaria muito, acho que o fórum de português hoje serve também para dúvidas em espanhol de nativos do português, pelo menos eu uso assim (será que estou usando mal ?), haveria um foco maior... Gostaria sim.


----------



## Vanda

Não, não está , quero dizer, estava Maria. Desde ontem à tardinha já está funcionando o novo Pt/Es.


----------



## tininha45

Buenísima idea , a mi me encantaria.


----------



## Vanda

Como o fórum já é uma realidade há tempo, este tópico já cumpriu seu propósito.


----------

